# What Will Your Next Purchase (Real Or Fantasy) Be? Why?



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Just for a bit of fun (and doubtless see some cool watch suggestions) -

What will your next purchase be? Why?

What's spurring you on / holding you back?

Ideal for me - Marathon SAR / Orient / Seiko Japan diver (I like big lumps of metal)

More likely - G-Shock Tough Solar Digital (love g-shocks, don't have a tough solar yet)

Spurring on:

Summer (I often look in watch shop windows on holiday so I think it's subliminal. Even when stuck home for the summer...)

I've fallen out of love with a couple of my watches - don't fit my current taste

The love of new shiny things!

Holding back:

Impending MOT on g/f's car (past tense now - passed yesterday Waheyyyy!!!)

New iPhone - not that desperate to upgrade but my current iPhone seems to have gone on the fritz just in time for launch of the new one! :-(

The nagging feeling I'm meant to putting time and money into sorting out the back garden this summer.

Lastly (only very slightly) the more I look on here and the web in general - going to have to force myself to be decisive and plump for things rather than waiting to see what comes next!! At the moment I'm deffo a wearer with a few watches rather than avid collector - not sure my wallet can take the pounding if I fall down that rabbit hole!!

What about you guys?

(naff formatting courtesy of posting via iPhone!)

What about you guys?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I supect all IPhones 3gs are going to catch fire on the day the 4.0 is released... Jobs knows his job :naughty:

I'm a HTC guy and would love to upgrade to the HD2 but those things are still terribly expensive. Maybe with the release of the IPhone 4.0 HTC releases their new flagship. HD2 prices should plummet then...

Regarding watches, I have one or two incoming...

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=55920


----------



## Flows (May 7, 2010)

I'm after a rotary on here ^_^, I've already got 2, one on the way in the post,

I've decided I'm going to be a Rotary collector! 

Holding back...

I've been a web designer for about 5 years now, Done a few bits for big company's, And decided to start my own design website up soon, So hosting/domain for that!

Holding further back!

I know sooner or later I'll grab a Ipad

Holding further further back!

If business all goes to plan, I'll manage to buy my dream car a Brand Spanking New "Evolution" one day...

Let's say that all amounts to Â£55,000!,


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Rolex Deep Sea for me. I'm about to buy another business so am so skint it's not funny, but I turn 30 next year so who knows...


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Oh sorry, forgot the 'why'. I've always liked the Sub range and I like bigger watches despite being blessed with girls wrists. Also, I like the idea that if I ever fall overboard, long after my inards have exploded and fish have eaten my eyes, my watch will still keep perfect time.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Dave O said:


> Oh sorry, forgot the 'why'. I've always liked the Sub range and I like bigger watches despite being blessed with girls wrists. Also, I like the idea that if I ever fall overboard, long after my inards have exploded and fish have eaten my eyes, my watch will still keep perfect time.


A well adorned skeleton in a trawler net - nice!!!!


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

Casio Pathfinder. Probably the PRW-1300-1VER.


----------



## Gazza70 (Apr 12, 2010)

What: 1960's Omega Seamaster (Automatic/Date) :man_in_love: or Newish Oris Clasic Date :thumbup:

Whats Holding Me Back: 50 Posts!!!!!


----------



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

I kind of want a 2 register chronograph, but with the incoming Leica X1 plus accessories, I don't think I can justify any purchases in a while. I'm going to even need to lie about how much I'm going to pay for that little camera.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

msq said:


> I kind of want a 2 register chronograph, but with the incoming Leica X1 plus accessories, I don't think I can justify any purchases in a while. I'm going to even need to lie about how much I'm going to pay for that little camera.


You've got yourself an X1? That's a really nice camera, also very expensive!!! Well done!


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

Really fancy an Orange Monster. :lookaround:

And for a more substantial purchase, a quality white faced auto chronograph.

There was a Fortis on here a few months back, but i wasn't in a position to buy it


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

I have one of these on order (but with applied numerals as opposed to a printed dial)










Due in September, but knowing me, I'll be tempted at least once or twice before then


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

I have my eye on an SMP Co-Ax, but I'm also eyeing up a new motorcycle after being away from bikes for a few years. I'm really not sure at all about getting another bike, I've just grown too used to the car. Though I would still have a car, the bike would just be for fun.


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Omega dynamic chrono - preferably the Targa Florio version but....

Reason : Had one of the chronos a couple of years ago and they are superb to wear and look at, missed a Targa a couple of years ago in Florence - they only wanted 500 euros and they are now up and around the Â£1000.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2010)

Openended said:


> Casio Pathfinder. Probably the PRW-1300-1VER.


Yay! :thumbsup:

I have the all-black version with the negative display, and I have to say it's a great watch.










I've raved about it in a couple of other threads here, but as you say you're thinking about buying one I just couldn't resist posting to say go for it! 

The only thing is I found with the resin straps it's good to stick them in boiling water for a few moments and then bend them around so they follow the shape of your wrist more naturally. It's only a very small change you end up making to the strap, but I found it makes all the difference in terms of not having the strap concentrating all it's grip on only two small areas of your wrist, which can obviously get a bit uncomfortable.

Gave the boiling water thing a try with mine, and now it's as comfortable as padded bunnies. :yes:

As far as my next purchase, if my date goes well tonight then I think I'll buy this girl the ladies' version of the watch I recently bought for myself:

Reactor Fallout


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Andy Tims said:


> I have one of these on order (but with applied numerals as opposed to a printed dial)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is such a nice looking watch!!! I wouldn't be able to resist until September if I had the funds before that... and who needs an holiday anyway??? :sweatdrop:


----------



## UkWatchGuy (Nov 29, 2009)

Daytona, still saving up :notworthy:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

*What Will Your Next Purchase (Real Or Fantasy) Be?*

A pair of these.










*Why?*

Broke one

*What's spurring you on*

Need a new MOT

*holding you back?*

They are all in America :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

You're going to put this on what?

I'm trying to remember what American truck comes out of factory with this on... is it the F150?


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Shouldn't that spring be attached to something?

And how in gods name did you manage to break one of them Mr Bond (did Q ever say that?)

Oh, an answer to the question..

Well I'm on the hunt for a Glycine Airman V because I've lusted after a 12 on top 24hr watch for ages. And as I've got piddly little wrists 40mm is the absolute maximum I can wear or it looks like I've nicked my dads watch for the day.

Failing that, a Sinn 856, because I like the simplicity


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

doxa 5000t. love dive watches but am only desktop diver.


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

Cheers yeah. I've already ordered it. They make it a tough choice as the paw-2000 and paw-1500 also look like cracking deals... but I kinda went in the middle and struck a balance.

I still might change it for the paw-1500 (before I pay I could change my mind), but the paw-1300 seems to strike an excellent balance between features, size and a balance between bordering on formal looks (paw-2000) and all out tool design (paw-1500)... Even though I live by the sea, the paw-1500 should be the optimum choice but I have no idea why Casio only gave it a 60 minute countdown timer (all the other modern designs have 24 hour)? I swear Casio never make a perfect watch on purpose so you have to buy another one in their line-up!! 

Thanks for the tip!!



Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Openended said:
> 
> 
> > Casio Pathfinder. Probably the PRW-1300-1VER.
> ...


----------



## NickOfTime (Apr 6, 2010)

im eying for a SMP pro and tag huer carrera calibre 5. but im going back for a holiday in manila on this coming christmas.first time to go back home in 2 years.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)

Openended said:


> Cheers yeah. I've already ordered it. They make it a tough choice as the paw-2000 and paw-1500 also look like cracking deals... but I kinda went in the middle and struck a balance.
> 
> I still might change it for the paw-1500 (before I pay I could change my mind), but the paw-1300 seems to strike an excellent balance between features, size and a balance between bordering on formal looks (paw-2000) and all out tool design (paw-1500)... Even though I live by the sea, the paw-1500 should be the optimum choice but I have no idea why Casio only gave it a 60 minute countdown timer (all the other modern designs have 24 hour)? I swear Casio never make a perfect watch on purpose so you have to buy another one in their line-up!!


I didn't fancy the paw-1500 because it was too thick.

At 11.3mm the 1300 and 2000 look really nice and slim for such feature-packed watches. I was tempted by the 2000 myself, but I wanted all-black, and that option wasn't available with that model, so for the sake of not having dual-layer LCD, I just shrugged and went for my preferred colour-scheme.

The only thing is I am a bit scared to test out the manufacturer's claim about the buttons being OK to press underwater. Don't even plan to take it swimming tbh.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Not quite sure, but since getting the Smiths PRS-29A I`m considering looking out for a PRS-53 & maybe if I have the dosh spare when Mark (Sparky)eventually gets bored of his `14 :wink2:


----------



## markffw (Mar 30, 2010)

I fancy a Precista prs 5 but not sure how it looks on the wrist.

Also just bought a HTC HD2 non contract .


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Flows said:


> I've decided I'm going to be a Rotary collector


How about this?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

You like it Roger?.... :shocking:


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

I definitely agree, the PAW-1500 looks too big and the display too small. To be honest I much much prefer your black design, but not the negative display (although I've heard it's darn good for a negative). PAW-2000 looks nice but it's really dressy and there is absolutely zero crystal protection (i.e. bezel). Also I've heard the functionality isn't like the PAW-1300's more tool approach.

The PAW-1300 has some nice altitude features which I don't think others do. To be honest I'm new to ABCs and am only getting one because I live in Barcelona now and like riding up the mountains on my bike. The compass, altimeter and barometer are going to be useful. Ok, a lot of it is for my curiosity but you have some great functions on this watch (24 hour stopwatch/timer with time visible in most (all) modes, large display etc.). Temperature sensor as well just in case you are interested! I went off reviews and information on the Internet. Plus you can download the modules as well, which are useful.

Here, read this for a comparison of some PAW-xxxx models (scroll down to the technical part):

http://www.watch2home.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=15340

70+ quid extra for the dual display on the PAW-2000... I'm not so sure. Plus it's 3mm wider and for a daily wearer the paw-xxxxs are pushing the boundaries a bit in any case, haha. It looks nice (albeit a bit too pretty??) but sometimes it's also nice to have a watch that isn't so expensive so when you bash it about you don't get that guilty feeling. Apart from the dual display it doesn't have that much more than the PAW-1300.

R.e. water resistance. For swimming or snorkelling/no oxygen diving I'd wear the Pathfinder no probs, but for anything with tanks I'd wear a 200m G-Shock or something simlar (e.g. my Gulfman or all-out diver)... Hell I might even wear the Pathfinder. I just need some money to do my diving course now :man_in_love: !!!

I've got it on order. I'll post pictures and review when it arrives! Cheers! :thumbsup:



Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Openended said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers yeah. I've already ordered it. They make it a tough choice as the paw-2000 and paw-1500 also look like cracking deals... but I kinda went in the middle and struck a balance.
> ...


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

Just got a breitling blackbird with a number of straps.

So my next purchase is hopefully this week a 371A Pilot bracelet.

Any one got one for sale or its going to be quite an expensive trip to an AD.

Sure it will be worth it.

Colin


----------



## stolid (Aug 21, 2009)

I quite fancy a Pogue.(Seiko 6139-600x)

Another astronauts' watch I can afford.

As worn on Skylab by Col William Pogue, if I remember right.

Mainly because it is so bright and cheerful, for the Summer.

After I've cleared a backlog of bills- ho hum.

With luck, there will be a little of Summer left!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Real and in this order

Frogman incoming (Because I like Froggies)

Another Dynamic incoming (Because I love the Dynamic autos of later yr)

Two Seikos incoming (That came in a package of something else incoming)

Ships Marine Chronometer incoming (Because I don't have one with that name on the dial)

Another Dynamic (Because I love the Dynamic autos of later yr)

ACS1B Mig Clock (Its for a buddie)

Oh yea and the last few of something else its a secret.

That takes me to weeks end I guess. Why, see in brackets

.......


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

:shocking: ....

... can you adopt me?... :blush2:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Kutusov said:


> :shocking: ....
> 
> ... can you adopt me?... :blush2:


I already adopted one 

Naw I am just making up for not collecting much the past year


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

James said:


> I already adopted one
> 
> Naw I am just making up for not collecting much the past year


I bet that if I was round, ticking and told the time you would adopt me!!! :disgust:

Oh well, guess I'll have to continue fending for myself... all alone?... and abandoned?... :blush:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

seadweller (fantasy)


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I could've said, Oh a Valjoux movement ... but I bought one last week.

Then I could've said, Well, how about a good GMT model with Swiss movement, instead of the cheap vintage Seiko I have. But I bought one Sunday.

Next up ... Oh, I dunno ... I've got my Bond reproduction ... a nice O&W military/aviation style ... a manual chrono ... and a Rolex homage GMT. Sundries include a couple of Seikos with second time zone/alarm capabilities. What do I need next? I really don't know. A vacation from buying, most likely!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

I read your post with interest.

Having compared my Suunto Core and Casio PRW-1300, I'm able to say that the Casio gets the better thermometer, and the Suunto gets the better altimeter.

With the Casio, the temperature reads in increments of 0.1 degrees, whereas the Suunto reads in increments of one degree.

The Suunto however gives altitude measurements in increments of 3 feet, whereas the Casio goes in 20 foot steps. Also, the Suunto seems to need the altimeter resetting with a reference altitude much less often, whereas the Casio drifts like crazy.

Both have equally sensitive and accurate barometers though, and the Casio has a wonderful fancy-and-yet-low-key look to it, so in the end it's exceptionally hard to pick a clear winner twixt the two.

The only thing which might give the Suunto a significant edge is the depth meter. ...Not because it's likely to get all that much use, but because it implicitly assures owner about the watch's ability to function underwater without any problems.

It's the Casio which I actually find myself wearing more often though. It's just such a cool watch.  The negative display does mean that a small concession is made to looks over clarity, but it's still not hard to read in any light, and the auto-light feature is one of the best innovations I have EVER seen in watch design! 



Openended said:


> I definitely agree, the PAW-1500 looks too big and the display too small. To be honest I much much prefer your black design, but not the negative display (although I've heard it's darn good for a negative). PAW-2000 looks nice but it's really dressy and there is absolutely zero crystal protection (i.e. bezel). Also I've heard the functionality isn't like the PAW-1300's more tool approach.
> 
> The PAW-1300 has some nice altitude features which I don't think others do. To be honest I'm new to ABCs and am only getting one because I live in Barcelona now and like riding up the mountains on my bike. The compass, altimeter and barometer are going to be useful. Ok, a lot of it is for my curiosity but you have some great functions on this watch (24 hour stopwatch/timer with time visible in most (all) modes, large display etc.). Temperature sensor as well just in case you are interested! I went off reviews and information on the Internet. Plus you can download the modules as well, which are useful.
> 
> ...


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Retronaut said:


> Just for a bit of fun (and doubtless see some cool watch suggestions) -
> 
> What will your next purchase be? Why?
> 
> ...


****Reviving old thread****

Holding back:

Impending MOT on g/f's car (past tense now - passed yesterday Waheyyyy!!!) :clapping: :clapping:

New iPhone - not that desperate to upgrade but my current iPhone seems to have gone on the fritz just in time for launch of the new one! :-( Waited so long I've lost interest, would rather get a new watch :thumbsup:

The nagging feeling I'm meant to putting time and money into sorting out the back garden this summer. Getting through it slowly- promised myself a new purchase as reward if I get it all sorted! :thumbsup:

Lastly (only very slightly) the more I look on here and the web in general - going to have to force myself to be decisive and plump for things rather than waiting to see what comes next!! At the moment I'm deffo a wearer with a few watches rather than avid collector - not sure my wallet can take the pounding if I fall down that rabbit hole!! Getting a wish list together now (changes a little as cool things get shown on the forum) - see footer :thumbsup:

After much internet digging and a little real life window shopping I've decided this (Seiko SRP043K1) will be my next purchase (hopefully in the next couple of weeks).

Seiko web site










What's everyone else got on the cards then?

:cheers:


----------



## w provence (Apr 25, 2010)

I have always wanted a Rolex Sub. I like dive watches. When you get into the watch buying craze you get alot of stuff and then you go through it and get rid of what you don't want anymore or don't wear often. I'm in that phase now. If I can sell this stuff then the money will go toward my sub, used of course because I'm not going to buy a new one. Used is just fine with me.

Holding me back, funds and bills. Life comes first.

Then I get to looking at all the nice watches on here and others and my mouth starts to water. I didn't think I would like a pathfinder until looking at ya'lls. A rotary never entered my mind until a moment ago. Thanks...............Bill


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

39 mm explorer :man_in_love:

why ? you are kidding, right ?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm looking out for a Bulova Accutron 'Spaceview'. Got to be the one with the 'rectangular' hands and the orange seconds hand. Model 214. :thumbsup:


----------



## Adz (Jul 8, 2010)

I`m eyeing up a Christopher ward C600 dive or the C7 rapide chrono, its very difficult to judge via pics, can anyone offer any advice please ?


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

I would love to get a Raymond Weil Nabucco 7800-TCF-05207










But I dont think I will be getting one anytime soon


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

Plus a rolex sub my list could go on and on and on lol


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

That RW Nabucco is seriously cool......respect!.......:notworthy:


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> That RW Nabucco is seriously cool......respect!.......:notworthy:


It is that Roger

I think I would have to save for a good bit to get one


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

I also like the Seiko Sportura Limited Edition F1 Honda Watch :thumbsup:


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

You know what's sad? These won't be my next purchases.... :crybaby: :sadwalk:


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

you can dream though


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Citiz said:


> you can dream though


Especially about the last one... :naughty: :wub:


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> Citiz said:
> 
> 
> > you can dream though
> ...


 :man_in_love:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Who is she!................where's my extra large box of Kleenex.............


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Who is she!................where's my extra large box of Kleenex.............


Oh Roger, Roger... now you disappoint me... :sadwalk: Who IS she??!! Monica Bellucci, mate!! :wub:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Never heard of her.....who is she ....what does she do....what films has she been in....is she a pop star. I think I'm in luuuuurve!......She'll have to ask nicely,.. mind!  and I'm first in line....(Yeah right...who am I kidding!) Just guessing Kutusov, but is she Portugese/Spanish? She's G O R G E O U S!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> and I'm first in line


You're not first in line, I am the one who posted her!!! :furious:

She starred in a lot of movies, here's a link. I'm sure you've seen some of them:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monica_Bellucci

And... she's Italian obviously! What other country could produce such a womam? Well, maybe Greece... I tell you, whenever I go to one of those two counties, I come back with my jaw numb :jawdrop:

That's why I wanted the Aston and the boat, so I could get there faster and without being stuck inside a bus with wings on rush hour (that's Ryanair, in case you) 

Ah man, being poor sucks big time...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> You're not first in line, I am the one who posted her!!! :furious:


OK,OK...you have her. I'm still holding a torch for Angelina! (In my dreams!)



Kutusov said:


> Ah man, being poor sucks big time...


You and me both Kutusov,...you and me both! :drinks:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> OK,OK...you have her. I'm still holding a torch for Angelina! (In my dreams!)


Ok Roger, being the nice guy you are, I'll let you have nr2 on MY list of "Most beautiful women this side of the Galaxy"... in fact, I don't know if I like Monica better...










That's Sophie Marceau and she's French. :notworthy:

Oh, and BTW.... what was this thread about anyway?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Citiz said:


> I also like the Seiko Sportura Limited Edition F1 Honda Watch :thumbsup:


I've seen a few of those on the Bay and I've been sorely tempted by them, quartz and all. Some "limited edition" versions are actually quite stylish.

I was pretty determined to get an Orient, but using one of their 60th anniversary coupons, and this week, I scored. $53.87. Remember that when I post pics.

My next ... the Steinhart OceanBLACK looks just about almost as nice as Monica, Sophie, Natalie Portman, or Eva Greene (?)(Vesper Lynd in CASINO ROYALE).


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Citiz said:


> I also like the Seiko Sportura Limited Edition F1 Honda Watch :thumbsup:


A local jewellers has had one in his window for absolutely ages, complete boxed set with a gear cog from a Honda F1 car. But silly money hence why he still has it.


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Citiz said:
> 
> 
> > I also like the Seiko Sportura Limited Edition F1 Honda Watch :thumbsup:
> ...


A jewellers down my way has one, they have had it for a goog while now, the price was Â£400 now its down to Â£250.

Im doing every thing in my power to stop myself from going to buy it, as I need the funds for my holiday


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

*Really* falling in love with the idea of this...

Matte black Casio G-Shock Mudman Waveceptor (Japan-only release)










More pics...














































About 175 quid inc postage (but not including whatever Customs want to slap you for) if you want to import one from Japan.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Citiz said:


> A jewellers down my way has one, they have had it for a goog while now, the price was Â£400 now its down to Â£250.
> 
> Im doing every thing in my power to stop myself from going to buy it, as I need the funds for my holiday


I think I've been seeing them on Fleabay for $185 or $225 ... so that price can come down more before it's worth your l'argent poche.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

This will be mine hopefully tomorrow










By omega2824 at 2010-07-18


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Dusty said:


> This will be mine hopefully tomorrow


 fftopic2: but then again my posts usually are... LOVE that avatar! Has to be the coolest avatar ever!


----------



## PaulT (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi fellas! (And ladies?)  First post with more to come I feel.

*You will be mine. Oh yes, you will be mine!* (In Ti hopefully)










I have a sickness for large hunks of metal...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

PaulT said:


> Hi fellas! (And ladies?)  First post with more to come I feel.
> 
> *You will be mine. Oh yes, you will be mine!* (In Ti hopefully)
> 
> I have a sickness for large hunks of metal...


Hi and welcome to







!

You're going for the EcoZilla? Not the AutoZilla?

Hum... that's a hard choice there that I've never though about... Eco-drives are great and you won't have to service it as much as the Auto... but an auto is an auto... :dntknw:

Anyway, that's on my wishlist also!! Great choice! :thumbsup: (but probably the autozilla in SS)


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

Well I got my Protek which is quite useful but now I want a Seiko automatic, doh!!! It never stops :man_in_love: !


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

Openended said:


> Well I got my Protek which is quite useful but now I want a Seiko automatic, doh!!! It never stops :man_in_love: !


It's terrible isn't it. ...Once you've seen how a certain watch lends itself to a certain mood or situation, you find that new moods and situations seem to arise in your mind's eye as you picture your future activities, and new watches are required to arm yourself against their coming.


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Next purchase will hopefully be a proper decent Harpoon FL, the 1990's type.

Whats holding me back is the same thing 95% of ppl have MONEY!!

Btw if any of you see a decent FL Harpoon, PM me please?

Many thanks.


----------

